# Any good digital/solid state amps with effect loops?



## NoSleepTilMetal (Nov 13, 2007)

I've come to a crossroads here... I think I need an effects loop for my modulation effects that just sound crappy in the "pre" section. Unfortunately my amp (a Line 6 Spider amp, yeah, yeah I know... but I like it alot) does not have one. So I've been looking around and it appears that the only Line 6 amp with an effects loop is the Vetta II which is alittle outside of my desired price range and it does so many different things that I doubt I would then need the effects loop. 

So unless it's semi-reasonable to add an effects loop to an amp that doesn't not have one (which somehow I doubt  ), are there any other solid state amps out there with effects loops?

I know the tone/tube freaks will flip a shit here, but I have come to prefer Crate, Line 6, Randall and other solid states. So any recommendations/alternatives?


----------



## playstopause (Nov 13, 2007)

NoSleepTilMetal said:


> I know the tone/tube freaks will flip a shit here, but I have come to prefer Crate, Line 6, Randall and other solid states. So any recommendations/alternatives?



Just let them 

I deeply love my XXL (wich has a loop), but they're quite rare now (as a combo).
Imo, you might want to look into Peavey, Tech 21. I'm pretty sure also that if you browse Crate and Randall's sites, you'll find some models with FX loops. I don't know much about these amps.


----------



## Bound (Nov 13, 2007)

Modulators, especially heavy ones are usually best in front of the amp anyways.... 

way back in the day I played through a behri v-amp head and my whammy, oc3, and synth wah sounded like poo in the loop... but this was when I was young and didn't know not to put everything in the loop..

What are you running for modulators???


----------



## NoSleepTilMetal (Nov 14, 2007)

You sure? Not to question your word, but most people have told me that mod effects sound better in the loop (I myself preferred the chorus to be in the post section on my Podxt's effect chain, if that counts for anything  ). 

But anyways, I'm running a Boss CE-5 and hopefully I'll have a flange or one of my other effects (Whammy, overdrive, etc) in there.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Nov 14, 2007)

I use a Marshall AVT. Awesome effects loop on this head, however theyre not making them anymore =(


----------



## budda (Nov 14, 2007)

what about the spider valve?


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 14, 2007)

All Line6 amps except the Spider series have effects loops.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 14, 2007)

NoSleepTilMetal said:


> ... but most people have told me that mod effects sound better in the loop



Of course they do.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 14, 2007)

NoSleepTilMetal said:


> You sure? Not to question your word, but most people have told me that mod effects sound better in the loop (I myself preferred the chorus to be in the post section on my Podxt's effect chain, if that counts for anything  ).
> 
> But anyways, I'm running a Boss CE-5 and hopefully I'll have a flange or one of my other effects (Whammy, overdrive, etc) in there.



You're totally right, and Bound is totally wrong. (Sorry, dude. )


Modulation and time-based effects (delay, reverb) should generally be AFTER the preamp section. Compression and pre-eq/pitch FX (wah, whammy) should be BEFORE the preamp. Regular EQ can come in at any time, and many people use multiple EQs (like moi), but the most serious tone shaping is after the pre-amp.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd say SpiderValve, even though you said no tubes. It's a modeling amp. or a Vetta. They can be had quite cheap on the bay.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2007)

Step 1: Find a Supreme 160
Step 2: Buy it.
Step 3: Bask in the glory.


----------



## Bound (Nov 14, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You're totally right, and Bound is totally wrong. (Sorry, dude. )
> 
> 
> Modulation and time-based effects (delay, reverb) should generally be AFTER the preamp section. Compression and pre-eq/pitch FX (wah, whammy) should be BEFORE the preamp. Regular EQ can come in at any time, and many people use multiple EQs (like moi), but the most serious tone shaping is after the pre-amp.



I dunno what to tell you, the only stuff on my board that doesn't shound like a total shitstain in the loop are my chorus and reverb pedal. My whammy sounds like a buzzsaw, likewise with my synth wah and oc3. Phasers sound watered down and insignificant. Then if I pull the mix down to accomodate the signal running through it with say the oc3, then something like the wah, which has weaker signal processing is total transperant.

This is just my experience with effects loops..


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 14, 2007)

Rather than get a Vetta, you could save some cash and get a POD XT/X3 of whatever type suits you and a power amp like a Rocktron Velocity or something.



Bound said:


> I dunno what to tell you, the only stuff on my board that doesn't shound like a total shitstain in the loop are my chorus and reverb pedal. My whammy sounds like a buzzsaw, likewise with my synth wah and oc3. Phasers sound watered down and insignificant. Then if I pull the mix down to accomodate the signal running through it with say the oc3, then something like the wah, which has weaker signal processing is total transperant.
> 
> This is just my experience with effects loops..



Modulation effects almost always work better in the loop. Phasers, flangers, reverb, chorus, delay, etc... The Whammy, synth, wah, and OC3 are designed to go before the preamp, and I'd expect them to sound like crap in the loop.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Bound said:


> I dunno what to tell you, the only stuff on my board that doesn't shound like a total shitstain in the loop are my chorus and reverb pedal. My whammy sounds like a buzzsaw, likewise with my synth wah and oc3. Phasers sound watered down and insignificant. Then if I pull the mix down to accomodate the signal running through it with say the oc3, then something like the wah, which has weaker signal processing is total transperant.
> 
> This is just my experience with effects loops..



 Some things are like that. I've had shit over the years that doesn't work as well in the intended, or preferred way.

But generally, as a rule, the way I suggested is best. However, you have to let your ears be the final judge, and if you setup works better that way, then so be it!  Most people, though, will probably be happier with their own particular setups run the way I advised.


----------



## Benzesp (Nov 14, 2007)

Flextone II HD has switchable parallel or series FX loop. XXL is great, Marshall VS100 too...


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2007)

My HD147 has an effects loop. I've got my ISP and Sonic Stomp in it.


----------



## thedownside (Nov 15, 2007)

Rick said:


> My HD147 has an effects loop. I've got my ISP and Sonic Stomp in it.




can you adjust in the chain where the loop falls? like move it to infront of the amp model for instance?


----------



## NoSleepTilMetal (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone, I've checked out just about everything you guys said and I feel that in the very least I have options. What's the consensus here on Crate? I've played a few different 2x12's of theirs and I liked them quite abit (just for their distortion though, the clean channel left a little to be desired...).


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2007)

thedownside said:


> can you adjust in the chain where the loop falls? like move it to infront of the amp model for instance?



I don't believe so.


----------



## shredfreak (Nov 26, 2007)

Owning a crate gt1200h & loving it.

I usually play with a rocktron mAxe preamp in the front but lately i'm playing without em since im waiting for upgrades (wanna put an intellifex in the loop & waiting for it to get it in the rack bag). They sound pretty decent but if you know a decent tech it will sound killer (gain stages can be mod to go beyond 5150's minus the feedback). 

Setup here will be

Guitar > mAxe > gt1200 > Laney 4*12
gt1200h loop: Boss LS 2 > intellifex


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are planning on running a pedal board (like the xtlive with other seperate pedals) then I would recommend a rackmount power amp. You can get one from most companies (hell, frank gambale uses a pa 1000watt amp) and it will give you all you need.


Modulation is ALL time based effects (I haven't seen something that isn't. Phasers, flangers, chorus, all time based). They usually sound better after the preamp. Modeling (preamp) will sound better in "non interfering" chain (the power amp/effect loop return). Tone shaping will act as a compression type if layered (guitar into preamp to tone shape and model, then into amp that tones shapes and formfits). Same way with cabinet modeling. Turn it off if you are running into a power amp and a guitar cabinet.


----------

